# Thinking about sleeping by a cellphone tower...



## Ace9133 (Jul 5, 2021)

Thinking about sleeping inside this fence near a busy road. It's pretty shielded, near active tracks and a neighborhood. Any downsides to this? I don't want my brain frying, is that a possibility? Has anyone else done this?

Edit: This is also inside an abandoned PRR yard, with buildings still standing. Might shack up in them when it rains. You can see one of them near the upper part of the image.

Edit edit: This just came to mind. There's also a trucking yard close by with lots of open trailers. Anyone ever temporarily bunk in a trailer? Pros, cons & etc?


----------



## Bibs (Jul 5, 2021)

I've slept near a few cell towers and have always come away with either a headache in the morning or I wake up in the midst of a panic attack complete with shortness of breath and vomiting. I have no idea why this occurs or if it's unique to me. Just be aware this is in the realm of possibility.

And as far as trucking yards go they are fairly dangerous in my experience depending on the yard and company the workers will show up as early as four am to check the containers and take stock of the days outgoing and incoming shipments, they're constantly moving cargo around and of course you run the risk of being found out and hassled by some asshole looking for a bonus by "removing" undesirables. 

Taking that into account though, sleeping in a cargo container is fairly comfortable and will keep you safe from the elements, if you're set on it plan a route out of the yard beforehand and sleep light. Good luck, be safe.
With gratitude,-Ian


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 6, 2021)

i mean, i wouldn't make it a habit, but you should be fine for the occasional overnight visit.

the 5G might make your pet frogs gay but hey fuck it they're more fun that way


----------



## Ace9133 (Jul 6, 2021)

IanIam said:


> I've slept near a few cell towers and have always come away with either a headache in the morning or I wake up in the midst of a panic attack complete with shortness of breath and vomiting. I have no idea why this occurs or if it's unique to me. Just be aware this is in the realm of possibility.
> 
> And as far as trucking yards go they are fairly dangerous in my experience depending on the yard and company the workers will show up as early as four am to check the containers and take stock of the days outgoing and incoming shipments, they're constantly moving cargo around and of course you run the risk of being found out and hassled by some asshole looking for a bonus by "removing" undesirables.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, thanks for the info. I might try a tinfoil hat haha. The trucking yard in question is kind of busy, but not regular enough where I think I'd be hassled by anyone. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## Ace9133 (Jul 6, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> i mean, i wouldn't make it a habit, but you should be fine for the occasional overnight visit.
> 
> the 5G might make your pet frogs gay but hey fuck it they're more fun that way


Okay gotcha. Yeah I definitely don't want my brain frying. I already have tinnitus real bad in my left ear so long time exposure would likely be bad. Thanks for the info.


----------

